# 1959 Hornet



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 25, 2022)

I have been slowly putting this one together while the weather was cold and I finally got to get it out for a ride today. I need to service the hubs but it still rode nicely. It is parts from a few different bikes and not all correct I do love my white walls. I'm still trying to come up with a rack and a light. A tank would be great but it would really kill the budget and it does not affect the ride haha


----------



## Rivnut (Mar 25, 2022)

If your chain guard and front fender are original, someone has swapped the original springer fork.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice looking bike , love the blue , thanks for sharing !


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 26, 2022)

Rivnut said:


> View attachment 1595110
> 
> 
> If your chain guard and front fender are original, someone has swapped the original springer fork.



Yes springer is gone. I have not seen too many blue used ones.


----------



## Steve Baltera (Mar 26, 2022)

What are the handlebars from.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 26, 2022)

Steve Baltera said:


> What are the handlebars from.



They are from an '80s cruiser,


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 9, 2022)

Is this bike for sale?  If so, what are you asking & like you said really don't see to many Blue one's 👍


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 9, 2022)

Hoagie57 said:


> Is this bike for sale?  If so, what are you asking & like you said really don't see to many Blue one's 👍



I do not want to deal with shipping right now so it is staying with me for awhile, I will sell it at some point with some others I have. I keep building them to sell and rarely do hahaha


----------



## Hoagie57 (Apr 9, 2022)

NICE BIKE ! 🤩


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 10, 2022)

I was playing around with some spray paint and a cheap tank I have, I'm going to knock back what I have and most likely try again. The paint was close but a bit to dark for this specific bike. I also added a temporary delta light while I work on a correct rocket ray , I like the look of a light on this bike and it covers up some of the worst of the fender.  Either way it is a nice riding bike.  I like it, I like it a lot.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was playing around with some spray paint and a cheap tank I have, I'm going to knock back what I have and most likely try again. The paint was close but a bit to dark for this specific bike. I also added a temporary delta light while I work on a correct rocket ray , I like the look of a light on this bike and it covers up some of the worst of the fender.  Either way it is a nice riding bike.  I like it, I like it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 1603974





What paint did you use? It looks like a candy over the chrome in the pic and the color doesn't look too dark. Looks blotchy also, like it was brushed on.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I keep building them to sell and rarely do hahaha



🤣 I resemble that remark


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> What paint did you use? It looks like a candy over the chrome in the pic and the color doesn't look too dark. Looks blotchy also, like it was brushed on.



I had a hard time getting an even coat with the paint. My prep was lacking and I rushed it. It was a great paint recommended by @Rivnut . It is suggested that it be applied over an aluminum base coat like the Schwinn paint job. I rushed it and laid it on too heavy, I need to rake more time on a warmer day. Once it started to run I just loaded it on with the intention of sanding it off. I was going to try and distress it like the rest of the bike. I have a Delta light I want to paint for it as well.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I had a hard time getting an even coat with the paint. My prep was lacking and I rushed it. It was a great paint recommended by @Rivnut . It is suggested that it be applied over an aluminum base coat like the Schwinn paint job. I rushed it and laid it on too heavy, I need to rake more time on a warmer day. Once it started to run I just loaded it on with the intention of sanding it off. I was going to try and distress it like the rest of the bike. I have a Delta light I want to paint for it as well.
> 
> View attachment 1604458
> 
> View attachment 1604459




I was doing off the shelf spray paint matches for the Radiant/Opal colors and came across Metalcast over 12 years ago. I believe I was the first one to recommend this paint after my search and testing. Since then I began to find a better silver/aluminum base paint that would be better than the crap that Schwinn used because their base paint was pretty bad as far as having the adhesion ability for the color coat. After testing paints for the silver base I'm satisfied with using VHT's Flat Aluminum. It's a flat finish and the Metalcast adheres to it. I'll also say that shooting the Metalcast over chrome definitely will not match! Been there done that. 
 Schwinn also shot the silver base over chrome before the color coat. I've noted that the later Opals (1956-57) were forumlated to be the same color but with a different base enamel paint. As the Opal colors aged, they seem to darken up quite a bit compared to the Radiant colors. The unexposed Opals and Radiants on the steerertubes are identical in color. Here's a quick sample I did one evening to show the results using VHT's Flat Aluminum. After the aluminum was shot the first light tack color coat was shot 10 minutes later. After another 10 minutes a second wet coat was applied.
If you want to darken it up a little, add another full wet coat. Spraying it from a distance is a must with candy colors so it ends up being even in thickness and color.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2022)

Here's Schwinn's issue. And I'm sure you've seen some Sting Rays where the color coats have fallen off the silver base.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Here's Schwinn's issue. And I'm sure you've seen some Sting Rays where the color coats have fallen off the silver base.
> 
> View attachment 1604507
> 
> View attachment 1604508



I appreciate the info, I will give the base coat a try. I do not have a lot of experience with spray paint so trying to catch up.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2022)

Lacquer thinner should take the paint off the tank for a fresh start. Just remember, light first coats.

I'll never forget that dark chocolate metal door I painted when it was like 40 degrees. This was on a new tract house. The paint was a heavy tint base alkyd oil and dark colors are usually a PITA. I shot a light prime coat and let it sit for quite a few minutes and then shot the final full wet coat. Looked good and it didn't take much paint since it was a dark color that covers anything. Went outside to clean my gun and then went back inside the house to remove all the masking paper and get my drop from underneath the door. When I walked in I crapped my jeans when I saw that all the paint just slid off the door and was on my drop. Guess it was just too cold to be painting schit.  🤣  I painted four other doors that day with different light colors and no problems.


----------



## Rivnut (Apr 10, 2022)

The paint comes out of the nozzle in a flat pattern. The frame and fork blades are round. Ive found it very difficult to get metallic paints to go on round surfaces evenly.  Go slowly with light coats.  Too close and the paint goes on heavy and runs. Too far away, the paint drays somewhat before hitting the surface and won’t flow enough to flatten.  Find something old and practice, practice, practice before going for the real thing.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 15, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was playing around with some spray paint and a cheap tank I have, I'm going to knock back what I have and most likely try again. The paint was close but a bit to dark for this specific bike. I also added a temporary delta light while I work on a correct rocket ray , I like the look of a light on this bike and it covers up some of the worst of the fender.  Either way it is a nice riding bike.  I like it, I like it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 1603974



On the tank: Ouch. To paint your tank, it's never occurred to me that, obtaining a Radiant or Opalescent 'Candy'  over chrome might be difficult or require a different technique other than Schwinn's known standard; Primer, Aluminum fleck and transparent; 'Candy' color. . 

I mean, directly over chrome is not going to stick very well, adding that it will be quite reflective under the final finish couldn't possibly be a happy thing too. 

Whenever Schwinn did this, it stuck because it was baked on otherwise that spit would have chipped or moreover scratched easy, practically, before it left the showroom floor. It's been a zillion years since I've delt with rattle can paint over chrome but never forget how easy it scratches off. 

So, you'd need to sand chrome, etch it quite a bit to create something for your rattle can paint to grab into. 

Also, being that your tank, unlike a frame, is small enough to bake in your oven, I'd be considering a product that's designed or suitable for baking.  It appears that Schwinn was successful in doing this and it is because Chrome is a lot more porous than people realize. Moreover that's why crap chrome rusts so quickly or any chrome does eventually for that matter. The chrome is not rusting it's the bare metal under it, seeping through microscopic holes.  And so, whenever you bake it on, the paint is going to seep into the pores, seal it and anchor on. 

And I don't know as never had a Schwinn fender or tank that's chromed and painted candy but, I am thinking; for the chrome, it's possible the paint on them was only metal flake. 

It's a bit of a complex thing to understand what and how that, what is under solid colors will affect  the finish color because it does reflect through. That could mean; your tint has to be darker than you may think. 

Yet, as I have never delt with chromed Schwinn products and candy on them, I have never considered until now; "Was it candy or metallic as their rattle cans had?" Maybe Schwinn did not candy coat over chrome?" It might be pretty simple if you have any of Schwinn's radiant painted over chrome chain guards  from the 1960's and can sand down the layers to see it. That is; Schwinn's paint layers are very thin and it can be difficult to see unless you carefully sand them down one at a time.


----------



## KevinBrick (May 31, 2022)

I think this is the correct tank for your bike!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/334458429236?campid=5335809022


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 31, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> I think this is the correct tank for your bike!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/334458429236?campid=5335809022View attachment 1637371Not




Not quite , that one is 2 tone blue mine would be blue and white. I did see that one and figured it would end up out of my price range. I know @Hoagie57 has a pricey  one, I think he has Rockefeller blood hahahah Thanks for the heads up @KevinBrick


----------



## Hoagie57 (May 31, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not quite , that one is 2 tone blue mine would be blue and white. I did see that one and figured it would end up out of my price range. I know @Hoagie57 has a pricey  one, I think he has Rockefeller blood hahahah Thanks for the heads up @KevinBrick



Mine is tu-tone blue as well.  I think that other may be a repaint?  🤷‍♂️ Decent original paint tanks are pricey 🎆


----------



## Hoagie57 (May 31, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Yes springer is gone. I have not seen too many blue used ones.



I have a $200.00 "Rockefeller" priced one , match's your bike like it was made for it  🤫


----------



## Rivnut (May 31, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I was playing around with some spray paint and a cheap tank I have, I'm going to knock back what I have and most likely try again. The paint was close but a bit to dark for this specific bike. I also added a temporary delta light while I work on a correct rocket ray , I like the look of a light on this bike and it covers up some of the worst of the fender.  Either way it is a nice riding bike.  I like it, I like it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 1603974



I started off working on a couple of ballon bikes then one day I happened across a 69 Typhoon.  Loved the way it rode and have been concentrating on riding and restoring the middleweights since. Two balloon Schwinns in the herd and about 12 middleweights now.


----------



## KevinBrick (May 31, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Not quite , that one is 2 tone blue mine would be blue and white. I did see that one and figured it would end up out of my price range. I know @Hoagie57 has a pricey  one, I think he has Rockefeller blood hahahah Thanks for the heads up @KevinBrick



You are correct.. Those tanks are for the deluxe hornet 👍🏻


----------



## CloeFei (May 31, 2022)

KevinBrick said:


> You are correct.. Those tanks are for the deluxe hornet 👍🏻



Think so too


----------

